# Bow Maintenance / Set up / Tuning



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm a professional mechanic of 28 years now ...I've learned tons on bow Maintenance / set up / Bow Tuning / Arrow Tuning and so much more . ( From watching techs at my local Bow shops and reading so much here and abroad .)

All of which is simple with proper tooling , time consuming YES , But that doesn't bother me at all .

Bottom line is I'm tired of paying idiots to work on my bow ( half ass ) that i hold in such high regards when it comes to that sought after moment i put hundreds of hours in practice , scouting , stand set up and time in the stand for .
Don't get me wrong I've had very good Bow technicians in the past ...unfortunately these shops go out of business too often .

I want to do my own Bow Maintenance , set up and tuning ...to include my own arrow builds & tuning .




Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

So i am looking for advice on the following :

Bow Press .
Draw board 
Fetching jig
Arrow cutting Saw 
Arrow squaring Device 

I can figure out the rest , I'll have Qs Yes but those will be answered here on different threads or YouTube and email Qs to John Dudley with nockonarchery and others as well .

I'm thinking LCA EZ Green Press , the single fletch jig by ( that German named jig ?) And a quality Draw board by whoever ? Quality arrow cutter ? Probably the G5 squaring tool ?

I'm not opposed to building a draw board ....ill probably do this if i can't find one for a reasonable price , i could build one for less than $60 imo as i have several of the required components already .
I'm not interested in building my own strings ....i like Winners Choice and Americas best strings as I've had great results with both ...i am partial to the winners choice though [emoji16]

Thanks to anyone who helps me out [emoji106][emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm mostly a PSE guy .
I have a couple old PSE bows ...Can't remember what they are ....i have a PSE BRUTE X 2011 and my primary hunting bow is a PSE Evo Max 2014 .

I've owned Mathews , Ben Pearson ,Bear , Hoyte and Bowtech bows in the past I'm just partial to the PSE platforms ...especially of late with the EVO cams [emoji106]
Every year i shoot new bows from multiple manufacturers and i just keep going back to my EVO MAX. this bow just does it for me ...easy solid draw cycle, extreme Solid back wall , plenty of let off , fast ,accurate and so easy to tune ...hard to beat imo [emoji6]

I was impressed with Prime , Mathews and Hoyte in their 2019 models though...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow ! 

I must've posted this in the wrong area ?

Archers helping archers......? then Coaches corner ....? 

Seems like a place to get quality information and answers to the questions and concerns i posted above detailed out in 3 different post ?

Just disappointing ...77 people have viewed this thread at this point and not one person had anything worth posting ?
This is an archery forum ....this is THE ARCHERY Forum per google ?

I posted the same info in a hunting area of an atv forum and I've had 11 replies with some decent info ? ? That's an ATV Forum?

I know better info is available here ..


To all moderators , if this is posted in the wrong area please relocate this thread where it should be [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

ronnielkier said:


> So i am looking for advice on the following :
> 
> Bow Press .
> Draw board
> ...


Bow Press.

You want a linear fingertip style bow press. EZ Green is very popular. I have a custom built xtra long version, built by 92Safari. I sometimes work on the old really long ATA compound bows.



I added a "hang man" so I use a bungee cord to hold the d-loop. This way, when I uncrank the bow press, the bow floats.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

ronnielkier said:


> So i am looking for advice on the following :
> 
> Bow Press .
> Draw board
> ...


Draw board. A draw board is basically a backbone, with a boat winch on one end, and then a 3/4 inch pipe nipple on the other end. So, I have a student who wanted a draw board that could handle left and right handed bows. He doesn't do well with written descriptions, so I had to build an example for him to follow. So, since I wanted my new draw board, to also handle 3rd axis tuning work for the sight, while the bow was at full draw, I created this.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

I made a "pusher" arm that is micro adjust (screw drive). I set the 3/4 pipe nipple so the bottom of the bow tilts left. This way, I can tune the riser to dead perfect vertical, when the backbone is horizontal and when the backbone has the bow pointing severely downhill. This ability to micro tune the riser to vertical is extremely important for tuning 3rd axis on a sight.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

ronnielkier said:


> So i am looking for advice on the following :
> 
> Bow Press .
> Draw board
> ...


Fletching jig. Bitzenburger is die cast metal and will last generations...you can pass on the fletching jig to the next gen.

Now, an available upgrade is for the nock receiver. The stock nock receiver is a "cone" bushing. The inside of the cone has a plate, to fit in the nock groove. Well, you have three vane positions, and one of the three vane positions will have that nock plate near vertical. This means, if you the fletching guy, does not push the arrow tube into the nock receiver, when you push down on the clamp, the nock will slip out of center. This means un-equal vane spacing, cuz the arrow tube is no longer in line with the long axis of the fletching jig.

So, the Zenith upgraded aftermarket nock receiver. Since you are a mechanic, you will instantly understand how the upgraded nock receiver works.



The plate is for the front of the jig, so you can handle all diameters of arrows.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

ronnielkier said:


> So i am looking for advice on the following :
> 
> Bow Press .
> Draw board
> ...


Arrow cutting saw. Avoid the mini-chop saws. A REAL arrow saw is a fixed position blade, high rpm. So, I built a DIY version. I took a Harbor Freight 
9-inch angle grinder, and installed a extra thin cutting wheel, designed for cutting stainless steel.





Took 3 sticks of 2x2, and angle cut all three at the same time (gang cut). This way, the height of all three mitred 2x2s are exactly the same height, so the cut will be dead square.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

ronnielkier said:


> So i am looking for advice on the following :
> 
> Bow Press .
> Draw board
> ...


G5 Arrow Squaring Device.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

I like to have a two level box, for my work area. This way, I can put the tools not in use, in the lower "floor".


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

For vanes, check if U can find AAE Vane Master Pro from cassifieds.
Bit expensive but most versatile and IMO maybe the best jig what is up there.

Quality levels and proper bow vice is a must have.
Those cheap 5 dollar levels show what they show.
Also 3rd axis leveler is good to have, depending on your sight.

For tinkering with your arrows spine tester is good to have.
Not absolutely must but You can make it yourself pretty cheap if necessary.









I have digital spinetester what I bought from daedalus.pl, check HERE 
More comfortable measuring.

Arrow cutter.. you can get dedicated one around 100 dollars and it really is good to have.
I did bit modifiactions to my own right from the start but if U have money to spend check that new cutter what was introduced in ATA by Last Change Archery.
Some great ideas there...









And all those tools... but heck, what an excuse to get tool shopping :wink:


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

nuts&bolts said:


> I like to have a two level box, for my work area. This way, I can put the tools not in use, in the lower "floor".


Awesome !
Thank you Sir , tons of fantastic information for sure ! ! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

nuts&bolts said:


> Bow Press.
> 
> You want a linear fingertip style bow press. EZ Green is very popular. I have a custom built xtra long version, built by 92Safari. I sometimes work on the old really long ATA compound bows.
> 
> ...


The EZ Green does seem ideal for a bow press .
The hang man is a great idea , I'll definatly be making one of those [emoji106]
Thanks again Sir [emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

nuts&bolts said:


> Draw board. A draw board is basically a backbone, with a boat winch on one end, and then a 3/4 inch pipe nipple on the other end. So, I have a student who wanted a draw board that could handle left and right handed bows. He doesn't do well with written descriptions, so I had to build an example for him to follow. So, since I wanted my new draw board, to also handle 3rd axis tuning work for the sight, while the bow was at full draw, I created this.


Nice indeed ! Simple , yet intuitive [emoji106] perfect for what i need . I'll definatly be building something similar . 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

nuts&bolts said:


> I made a "pusher" arm that is micro adjust (screw drive). I set the 3/4 pipe nipple so the bottom of the bow tilts left. This way, I can tune the riser to dead perfect vertical, when the backbone is horizontal and when the backbone has the bow pointing severely downhill. This ability to micro tune the riser to vertical is extremely important for tuning 3rd axis on a sight.


I'm struggling a bit with the sights 3rd axis ...this was explained to me years ago and i understood it when explained ;however , I've lost that now [emoji16]
Could you explain 3rd axis to me in your terms ? For me the more technical the better , but nothing wrong with simplicity either .

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

nuts&bolts said:


> Fletching jig. Bitzenburger is die cast metal and will last generations...you can pass on the fletching jig to the next gen.
> 
> Now, an available upgrade is for the nock receiver. The stock nock receiver is a "cone" bushing. The inside of the cone has a plate, to fit in the nock groove. Well, you have three vane positions, and one of the three vane positions will have that nock plate near vertical. This means, if you the fletching guy, does not push the arrow tube into the nock receiver, when you push down on the clamp, the nock will slip out of center. This means un-equal vane spacing, cuz the arrow tube is no longer in line with the long axis of the fletching jig.
> 
> ...


This is the one i eluded to above [emoji106] and i do like the upgraded nock reciever .

Thanks again for sharing your thoughts Sir lots of needed information i need !

I have a lot to learn and i have plenty of room for improvements on what i think i know already .


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

nuts&bolts said:


> I like to have a two level box, for my work area. This way, I can put the tools not in use, in the lower "floor".


I can see a lot of practice serving & tieing in peeps and such in my future [emoji16]


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

Tipe said:


> For vanes, check if U can find AAE Vane Master Pro from cassifieds.
> Bit expensive but most versatile and IMO maybe the best jig what is up there.
> 
> Quality levels and proper bow vice is a must have.
> ...


I am liking the idea of a Spine tester ....i like to tinker and tweek stuff . 
That's a sweet looking arrow cutter [emoji106]
Thanks for the response AND thank you for the links !

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

ronnielkier said:


> I can see a lot of practice serving & tieing in peeps and such in my future [emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nice video about peep tying into the bowstring. This is the "Tim Gillingham" method.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKhGecjeDsE


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice i like it [emoji106]

Any links to other videos for bow or arrow Maintenance / building i am definitely interested in .
I'm only into compound bows and specifically the PSE Evo and Brute X , my arrows are the FMJ 5mm 11.3 gpi .

I'm not saying only videos on my equipment as I'm interested in all videos on bows & arrows . I am just extra interested on my particular equipment [emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

ronnielkier said:


> Nice i like it [emoji106]
> 
> Any links to other videos for bow or arrow Maintenance / building i am definitely interested in .


Whole series at arrow building is GoldTip Arrow university in Youtube

And lot of stuff in NockOn series, all the way from shooting to tuning etc.


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

Tipe said:


> Whole series at arrow building is GoldTip Arrow university in Youtube
> 
> And lot of stuff in NockOn series, all the way from shooting to tuning etc.


Thank you [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

Go to the Last Chance Archery site. I stepped up a bit and got the EZ Deluxe Press with the draw board option. It does the job of a bow holder, press and draw board all in one. Love it. More $$ upfront- but by the time you consider the money I'd have spent screwing around with building a draw board and buying a good bow vise and then press- this was easily the best value out there. Exceptional product. https://lastchancearchery.com/shop-1/ez-deluxe-press - just be sure to spec adding the draw board option. Sometimes you can catch specials on the whole package here on AT from dealers.


----------



## mlpayne9367 (Mar 1, 2018)

Add my thumb's up on the LCA EZ Deluxe Press with draw board option. I am very pleased with this setup. Arrow saw is the Apple Arrow Saw -- have used this for years, might be called Weston now; if I had to buy one, I'd look closely at new LCA saw. Jigs - used the Blitz' for decades - solid tool, but switched to the LCA VaneMaster Pro this year - more precise tool and IMO does a better job. Squaring device - its the G5 tool. Vise - the OMP VersaCradle; stupid expensive but it is such a nice tool; spin 360, do all the angles - it's a joy.


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

vahylander said:


> Go to the Last Chance Archery site. I stepped up a bit and got the EZ Deluxe Press with the draw board option. It does the job of a bow holder, press and draw board all in one. Love it. More $$ upfront- but by the time you consider the money I'd have spent screwing around with building a draw board and buying a good bow vise and then press- this was easily the best value out there. Exceptional product. https://lastchancearchery.com/shop-1/ez-deluxe-press - just be sure to spec adding the draw board option. Sometimes you can catch specials on the whole package here on AT from dealers.


That's a great looking press , i believe I'm sold on that one [emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

mlpayne9367 said:


> Add my thumb's up on the LCA EZ Deluxe Press with draw board option. I am very pleased with this setup. Arrow saw is the Apple Arrow Saw -- have used this for years, might be called Weston now; if I had to buy one, I'd look closely at new LCA saw. Jigs - used the Blitz' for decades - solid tool, but switched to the LCA VaneMaster Pro this year - more precise tool and IMO does a better job. Squaring device - its the G5 tool. Vise - the OMP VersaCradle; stupid expensive but it is such a nice tool; spin 360, do all the angles - it's a joy.


10-4 and thanks for the info , i can't wait to set up my little bow Maintenance corner in my shop [emoji16]
I'm working a lot of overtime right now so at least I'll have the money to get what i want without $kimping on cheap products .




Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

I'd like to thank all you guys for all the advice , real world experiences with the products , the photos , descriptions and links to everything .
This is incredibly helpful and gives me the opportunity to save lots of trial & error on cheap products and ultimately to save money by purchasing good products the first time .


Thanks to all and please keep it coming as ill be researching products and techniques for a while before i start spending money [emoji106][emoji106][emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

ronnielkier said:


> I'd like to thank all you guys for all the advice , real world experiences with the products , the photos , descriptions and links to everything .
> This is incredibly helpful and gives me the opportunity to save lots of trial & error on cheap products and ultimately to save money by purchasing good products the first time .
> 
> 
> ...


More toyz to consider.

https://archerydezign.com/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oEewS2_NSc






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EClE4cNDBdY






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZdCftx5Wno


----------



## sacrvrrat (Jan 12, 2010)

Picture of the draw board I just built. Less than $100 (not counting the scale) and I went way overboard on some things. Probably be done for $50 or so if you have some things laying around. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 925767 (Oct 4, 2019)

nuts&bolts said:


> Bow Press.
> 
> You want a linear fingertip style bow press. EZ Green is very popular. I have a custom built xtra long version, built by 92Safari. I sometimes work on the old really long ATA compound bows.
> 
> ...


What a great idea, the hangman, so simple but super. Every time I take my bows out of the press I get annoyed trying to keep from dropping it. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

nuts&bolts said:


> More toyz to consider.
> 
> https://archerydezign.com/
> 
> ...


Damn ...just damn ! 

Thank you Again Sir  ..... for so much needed information. !!

I am in your debt once again .



I came to AT several years ago ..you & .y'all can see my post if you want .......

..I've learned so much since then .....
......
.......i was kinda a dick back then .... , but i was confident. [emoji16][emoji1787][emoji1787] . 

Confidence is good for something right 
[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787] sorry ...



..and me ....being trained by a feller in bow hunting that had 7ea 150"++ whitetail bucks on his wall from a long bow & compound bow ....... this fella was my idol for years ........he is a fantastic Hunter . Still ...........
Not a bow & arrow builder ....but he thinks he is & was ...i listened to him like a god .....

and i was a good not a great archer ......he is good at setting up a bow & arrow to 20 yards .....that's all he needs .....i need 30 to 40 ....I'm not as good as he is at getting in their bed room......... [emoji106][emoji106][emoji23]

this guy is still my idol , as he kills WALL Hangers every hear [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]damn i hope he never reads this post .....

Back to this forum fellas.......
...... and me begging for information & y'alls experience.......( looking down in shame i am..... )


On this AT Forum....

I've been ridiculed a few times ..(.i WAS STUPID )... please know this ........I've argued WITH the best of them HERE well beyond my knowledge of archery .... ..well **** ........

. i was hammered by a few guys ..rightfully so .......it is what it is at this point .. I HAVE ( INFRACTIONS ! ! )....i am just a guy who needs info and experience ! 

I'm a bit hard headed ....yss .....but ..... I'm not a dumb person ...i do get comon sense and theory most times ....i also accept ( reason) and i know there's lots of knowledge here i can absoulutly benefit from [emoji106][emoji106]

Here i am again 


I'll say this ....:......::

Lately I've read more than 4,000 post here .....no joke ......guys this is no joke ....actually more like 4,300....

.....just about anything in the subject line of bow set up and Maintenance / arrow builds and such ( ha ha ha so watch out[emoji23] guys I've read your post from all over this forum ...[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16])[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


... I've also been reading other archery forums. ....and so damn many YouTube video favorites ..... from lots of icons ..............[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


I find myself coming back here to the AT Forum for specific information and it DOES seem to be the same guys lending the needed information that i always seem to require ........REALLY ? YES it does ...


..... so many forum AND Forum names i just can't remember ??? 

There is one name that has SHINED for years NOW ( i said YEARS ! ) 

and he is just as prevelant TODAY .... as he was years ago and ...I Still don't know this fellers real name but so many times when i GOOGLED archery stuff and Bow Maintenance he just keeps poppin up .. within this forum.... Yes within the AT FORUM .....Good lord i hope this guy is being paid $$$$ .....

.. he reminds me of one of my YouTube go to guys in John Dudley...i do like and agree with most of John Dudley videos ; however, i don't agree as much with John Dudley as much as i tend to agree with this Nuts&Bolts guy here ....?....

Hey ,i have my YouTube guys i like [emoji106][emoji106] but i typically end up back here on AT .

Fellas in the last 3 months I've likely done more research than -90% of all people like me on This forum.....


.......this is me :

1) Just a regular guy 

2) just a mechanic 

3) bow hunting fanatic 

4) a feller that puts hundreds of hours on that shot on a mature Whitetail. 

5) a feller that is disappointed MOST of the times with my "local Pro shop "

Guys i am the type that depends heavily on my local pro shop ......mine went out of business AGAIN! !

I have a Bass Pro & Cabelas within 10 miles of my house .......idiots . 
Most of their employees want to do a good job ....they just do not know how .

This is why i am choosing to make the investment to purchase the tools and equipment required to Build / set up my own BOW & ARROWS Myself .. . 


My hat is OFF to so many fellas on the AT Forum .....mostly to :

Nuts&Bolts !

As he .....has suporterd every question. I've had 
.
Many thanks to everyone else [emoji23][emoji106][emoji106]


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 925767 (Oct 4, 2019)

ArcheryDesignz is great stuff and great people. Needed something special and they were more than happy to help.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Just keep asking away. We all just LOVE to tinker. So anything you might be thinking about how to do...pretty sure some of us have tried all kinds of ways to do the same thing.


----------



## CookeMonster (Jun 21, 2014)

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=148

This is where I found a lot of info to do my own stuff. Made and arrow saw for about $45 and a draw board for about the same amount. A member here was making some 3D printer arrow squaring tools that I picked up for about $10 that I screwed onto my board.

I can't get my pics to load, but the link above is a great tool to save you some money.


----------

